# Getting visa for level I countries



## gulshhy (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello,

I am moving to Singapore in September, I got a job from the UK.
I live with my fiancé there but at the beginning I will move alone. 
The plan is that she should start to look for a job asap, try to get something from there, but I heard that is difficult from Europe. So then we were thinking that maybe she could apply for a visa and then try to schedule some interviews saying that she is in the country visiting me.

My question are, considering the new laws starting from the 1st of august:

- How many chances she has to get a travel/visiting visa coming from level 1 country (Georgia) if I invite her? And the visa it is just for max 30 days, once in a year?
- Does she has chanches to get a job if she has a travel visa and if she has interviews while she is visiting me?

Thanks,

G.


----------



## gulshhy (Jul 9, 2014)

Any help?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

- Once you have a residency visa (e.g. work visa), you can sponsor her for a short visit visa (usually 30 days, but can be extended to 89 days). There is no official rule about how many such visa one can get in a year, but given the fact that the average visitor to Singapore stays 3 days, wanting to come back soon after having stayed 89 days will raise eyebrows and, if no convincing reason is given, is likely to be rejected. Better get married and apply for a Dependent's Pass for her (she can also work on a DP, see below).
- Depending on her education, work experience and interviewing skills, the chances of finding a job while on tourist visa is between low and none (but sure higher than when applying from Europe). You should first check whether she is eligible in principle for any work pass (this usually requires a university degree) - MoM has an online tool for that. (Note: These restrictions do not apply if she works on a DP, but the pay will be very low - and even this route has become more difficult in recent years.)


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

level 1 is visa in advance , cannot be extended unless the visitor is spouse / family of SC/PR


----------

